# Infinitivo pessoal/Conjuntivo



## airosa

Peço que me ajudem a redigir a seguinte frase:

O pagamento é considerado efetuado a partir do momento de o valor da tranferência ser creditado na conta do Fornecedor.

ou

 O pagamento é considerado efetuado a partir do momento em que o valor da tranferência for creditado na conta do Fornecedor.

Ou existe outra variante melhor?

Obrigada de antemão.


----------



## Istriano

O pagamento é considerado efetuado a partir do momento em que o valor da tranferência é creditado na conta do Fornecedor.

O pagamento será considerado efetuado a partir do momento em que o valor da tranferência for creditado na conta do Fornecedor.


----------



## Carfer

Além da sugestões do Istriano, também poderá dizer 'O pagamento é considerado efetuado a partir do momento em que o valor da transferência seja creditado na conta do Fornecedor'


----------



## Outsider

De acordo. O infinitivo não se usa neste caso.


----------



## SãoEnrique

Bom dia amigos Portugueses , em Francês não existe o Conjuntivo futuro (se eu for,se tu fores) nem o infinitivo pessoal.
Para vós o Conjuntivo do futuro "se eu for" por exemplo traduz-se em quê , eu pergunto o sentido.

Se vocês me podem dar exemplos. 

Obrigado de antemão e boas férias da Páscoa.


----------



## Kalimi5t

Bom dia SaoEnrique!

Exemplos:
1) "Se eu for te ligo."
2) "Quando eu voltar das feiras estudarei muito."
Traduçao ao espanhol:
1) "Si fuera/voy te llamo."
2) "Cuando vuelva de las vacaciones estudiaré mucho."
Traduçao ao francês:
1) "Si j'y vais je t'appelle."
2) "Quand je vais rentrer des vacances je vais étudier beaucoup."


----------



## Carfer

SãoEnrique said:


> Para vós o Conjuntivo do futuro "se eu for" por exemplo traduz-se em quê , eu pergunto o sentido.


 

O futuro do conjuntivo traduz uma acção futura e incerta. _'Se eu for'_ = caso eu vá/na eventualidade de eu ir.


----------



## Istriano

Kalimi5t said:


> Bom dia SaoEnrique!
> 
> Exemplos:
> 
> Traduçao ao espanhol:
> 1) "Si fuera/voy te llamo."
> "


 Si fuera?
No debería ser _Si fuere (yo)...?
_Subjuntivo del futuro  español se usa sólo en unos dialectos venozelanos, y en la lengua jurídica.
Realmente, echo de menos este tiempo/modo en español,
porque en portugués podemos decir...

_Se eu vou..
Caso eu vá...
Se eu for_...
(Além de _Se eu ir._..*errado mas umas pessoas falam assim, aparece até nas letras de músicas).
[Não confundir com _se _com o infinitivo não-flexionado como em espanhol: _não sei se ir de carro será uma boa idéia _]


----------



## vf2000

Si fuera/voy te llamo
Acho que tem algo estranho ai...

Si fuera yo, te llamaría
Si voy, te llamo

Si estuviera ahí, te llamaría
Se estivesse ai te chamaria.

AXÉ


----------



## Kalimi5t

Si disculpad tenéis razón, ahí me he colado...

Aunque las soluciones que proponéis no me parecen mejores (no me suenan bien del todo, disculpad...)
"Si fuese te llamo"?


----------



## Carfer

vf2000 said:


> Si fuera/voy te llamo
> Acho que tem algo estranho ai...
> 
> Si fuera yo, te llamaría
> Si voy, te llamo


 
O Istriano tem razão. Se o futuro do conjuntivo não tivesse caído em desuso, seria _'si fuere',_ como ainda consta das gramáticas e dos dicionários.


----------



## sorollexiste

Kalimi5t said:


> Si disculpad tenéis razón, ahí me he colado...
> 
> Aunque las soluciones que proponéis no me parecen mejores (no me suenan bien del todo, disculpad...)
> "Si fuese te llamo"?


 
Si *FUERA*, te llamo, vale?

Es completamente correcto.

Si fuere, te llamo. <== demasiado arcaico, o para lenguaje jurídico sólo!

Reconozco que es más popular "si VOY, te llamo" pero sirven las dos.


----------



## Fanaya

La verdad es que "_si fuera, te llamo_" me suena rematadamente mal. No voy a juzgar si es correcto o no, pues, de hecho, lo he oído cientos de veces, pero yo, personalmente, nunca lo utilizo. Es más, si dijéramos, "_si fuese, te llamo_" creo que casi nadie diría que es correcto (o al menos a mí me suena peor todavía) y, al fin y al cabo, estamos utilizando el mismo tiempo verbal (imperfecto de subjuntivo). Por otro lado, es un fenómeno bastante extendido en nuestra lengua el cambiar los tiempos verbales para expresar situaciones de pasado, presente o futuro diferentes de la que el propio verbo expresa. Así, como bien dice sorollexiste, lo más normal es decir "si voy, te llamo" para expresar futuro (_si fuere, te llamaré*_).

¿Qué os parece a vosotros?

* No es seguro que vaya a ir, pero en caso de hacerlo, es seguro que te voy a llamar (he ahí el por qué del futuro de indicativo del verbo llamar).


----------



## Kalimi5t

Sorollexiste, Fanaya yo también lo he oído cientos de veces... y por eso me salió espontáneamente... Pero con los comentarios de la gente me lo miré de nuevo y si que es verdad que suena mal y parece que alguna cosa no encaje... También comentar que a los que les parece horrible no son nativos...


----------



## Carfer

Só para esclarecer que quando disse que seria _'si _fuere' me referia ao futuro do conjuntivo, não ao imperfeito, e que creio que era também a esse tempo que o Istriano se reportava.


----------



## Istriano

Pois é:

Si...[prótase] / te...[apódose]

_Si fuere, te llamaré.
Si voy, te llamo.
Si fuera/fuese, te llamaría/llamaba.
_
Já ouvi_ Si voy, te llamaré_
mas nunca ouvi  _Si fuera/fuese, te llamo/llamaré.

_
Se o imperfeito do subjuntivo é usado na prótase, na adópose só pode haver: o futuro do pretérito (_llamaría_) ou o imperfeito (_llamaba_).


----------



## SãoEnrique

Bom dia amigos Portugueses e Espanhóis , vos agradeço para todas essas respostas.Pro Castelhano eu sabia o sentido do conjuntivo.
Mas para o Português não sabia por tanto este tempo de conjugação está mais utilizado , não é verdade ?
Por exemplo:
_*Se eu desejar , eu porei vir te ver .*_

Obrigado de me corregir  abraços desde a França.


----------



## SãoEnrique

Perdão esqueci de perguntar uma coisa.Este tempo se usa por dizer quê tipo de frase ?
Eu tivera , tu tiveras , ele tivera, nós tivéramos,vós tivéreis,eles tiveram.
Eles querem dizer que e em qual caso se deve ser usado.
Desculpai-me pela dobre pergunta / pedida.


----------



## Istriano

1) Futuro do subjuntivo#:
_Se eu tiver = Caso eu tenha_

2) Mais-que-perfeito simples*:
_   Eu tivera = Eu havia/tinha tido_

(*Pouco usado na fala).

# Se usa com *Se, Quando, O que...*

   Se ela _vier _mais cedo, acho que vai me esperar.
   Quando _tivermos _mais dinheiro, poderemos viajar.
   Faça o que _der _na telha.
Vão fazer o que _for _preciso para defender o euro.
Estão levando imagens e  material promocional para divulgação nas cidades pelas quais _passarem_.


Com o imperativo:
_
Faça o que é certo._   (=sempre certo).
_Faça o que seja certo._
_Faça o que for certo._ (=certo nesse momento, nessa situação).


----------

